# Start a 2nd Dog Day Care



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone give their opinion on good area to start a Doggie Day Care please? (In, near or around London/ Surrey)

Many thanks,


----------



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day (Mar 28, 2011)

doglove4 said:


> Mobile vets to your home
> 
> Stress-free and calm veterinary home treatment for your pet.
> Evenings, nights, all Weekend and Bank Holidays in Sussex and Surrey, UK.
> Also end-of-life vet care & guidance and gentle in-home euthanasia - available at all times (24 hours) .


This is just SPAM?


----------

